# bat house building?



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone have any plans that have worked well for them for bat houses? I have looked them up and found a ton of different variations and some are completely what other ones say specifically not to do. Just wondering if anyone has built them and had luck with the ones they've built. Thanks.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I purchased a nice factory made one about 5 years ago and have had it out for 5 years in 6 different spots and have yet to see a single bat use it. We have lots and lots of bats around and not a night goes by that you can't see them in the mercury light but never a one in the bat-house........

Anybody want a bat house before I throw it in the trash?


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> I purchased a nice factory made one about 5 years ago and have had it out for 5 years in 6 different spots and have yet to see a single bat use it. We have lots and lots of bats around and not a night goes by that you can't see them in the mercury light but never a one in the bat-house........
> 
> Anybody want a bat house before I throw it in the trash?


 
Same with me. I purchased the largest one I could find on the internet. Thought it a great way to control mosquitos. Not one bat ever got it's mail from that house. Woodpeckers and other assorted critters have had their fun - but no bats. 

I did hang it about 25' up in a mature Oak. My understanding is it would have been better hanging it from a stucture (house, shed, etc.). 

Don't know the cause of no tenants -- just that I have an unused tree ornament that at some point, I need to turn into firewood.

Good luck.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I hear ya. I've had mine high, low, in the middle, in light, in dark, in thick limbs, in open areas on trees, on posts, on buildings etc etc etc. Never ever seen a single bat use it even though I know they're around. Mines going in the fire pit this weekend.........


----------



## plugjerker (Aug 29, 2006)

Tried spray painting it black?


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

The Bats need something to attract them to the house. Not only is the their hearing very accute, but so is their sense of smell. The best way to attract them to your Bat house is to locate an active Bat nesting location and collect some of their droppings. It doesn't take much. Take some of the droppings and smear it on the bottom edge of "your Bat house" and let nature take its course. It shouldn't take long and your Bat house will become active. FRANK


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Lots of info here and it's in Michigan!

http://www.batconservation.org/


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

plugjerker said:


> Tried spray painting it black?


Realize the thread is a little stale...but, 

Color: Yes, I painted a great flat black color. 

Lure: No, I didn't go out and collect any guano -- and I'll be honest with you -- I'm not about to. I'll continue spraying the yard with Malathion before I go out with a spatula to collect some magic bat lure for the house .


Cheers.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

outdoor junkie said:


> Anyone have any plans that have worked well for them for bat houses? Just wondering if anyone has built them and had luck with the ones they've built.Thanks.


Stop by any Lowes or building supply and they'll have a large selection of house plans. Let the wife pick out any plan she likes and the ole bat will drive you batty for months to come.
:evil: Yea, I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. 

The Bonz 54 suggestion is one I may try next time. My main problem is I cannot compete with all the natural bat habitats that I have in my wildlife area along the river. I do not need bat houses other than being able to say I have a occupied constructed bat house.


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a nice family of red squirrels move into my bat house. There neat to watch now if I can just get them to eat mesquitos.:lol:


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

my house has cedar sidding and white plastic shutters and the bats LOVE it. every set of shutters have bats living behind them. i have counted as many as 80 ( that`s right - 80 ) come out from behind one set. not many mosquitos either.


----------

